# Thick as Thieves



## deltafowler (Aug 28, 2007)

Thick as Thieves is set for an April 17 release in the US.

The film pairs Morgan Freeman and Antonio Banderas as professional thieves teaming up for the biggest job of their careers.

The on-screen chemistry of these two is akin to what you might get if you paired Pee Wee Herman and Sean Connery.
It's bad. It's really BAD.

I called the TOD at 40 minutes in, as I couldn't see giving anymore of my life to this time vampire of a movie.

Some say it gets better later on, and there's a neat little plot twist, but I can't imagine it getting much better, unless a different director and new actors took over for the second half.

Skip it and watch something more entertaining and intellectually engaging, like maybe "Beavis & Butthead".


----------

